
How to Handle EU Data Without the EU-US Privacy Shield Framework - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-handle-eu-data-without-the-eu-us-privacy-shield-framework-co3t3uwr
======
flatfilefan
If the blog author reads this: Schrems is Austrian, not Australian. ;-)

